# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  بالصور والدليل العلمي: الأهرامات بنيت من طين

## هدوء عاصف

*بالصور والدليل العلمي: الأهرامات بنيت من طين*



 *                                                       الحقيقة  العلمية  التي تم نشرها في القرن الحادي والعشرين أشار إليها القرآن الكريم  قبل  أربعة عشر قرناً... لنتأمل بالصور والفيديو....*

 
* طالما  حيرت العلماء ووقفوا عاجزين أمام كشف أسرار بنائها... وطالما نظر  الناس  إليها على أنها لغز محير... وطالما نسج الكتّاب حولها أساطير وقصصاً  خيالية  ... ولكن الحقيقة بدأت تظهر أخيراً ومن خلال البحث العلمي  الحديث... إنها  الأهرامات.*

* تقول  الأبحاث الجديدة إن الأهرامات بُنيت من طين وحرارة! والمذهل أن  القرآن  أشار إلى هذه الحقيقة بصورة واضحة جداً وعلى لسان فرعون... ولكن  قبل ذلك  دعونا نتأمل ما كشفه العلماء حديثاً.*

* في عددها الصادر بتاريخ (December 1, 2006)  نشرت جريدة التايمز الأمريكية  خبراً علمياً يؤكد أن الفراعنة استخدموا  الطين لبناء الأهرامات! وتقول  الدراسة الأمريكية الفرنسية أن الحجارة التي  صنعت منها الأهرامات، قد تم  صبها ضمن قوالب خشبية ومعالجتها بالحرارة حتى  أخذت شكلاً شبه طبيعي.*

* ويقول  العلماء إن الفراعنة كانوا بارعين في علم الكيمياء ومعالجة الطين  وكانت  الطريقة التي استخدموها سرية ولم يسمحوا لأحد بالاطلاع عليها أو  تدوينها  على الرقم التي تركوها وراءهم. ويؤكد البروفسور Gilles Hug  والبروفسور Michel Barsoum أن الهرم الأكبر في الجيزة قد صنع من نوعين من  الحجارة، حجارة طبيعية، وحجارة مصنوعة يدوياً.*

* وفي البحث الذي نشرته مجلة Journal of the American Ceramic Society يؤكد  أن الفراعنة استخدموا الطين Slurry لبناء الصروح المرتفعة Edifices بشكل   عام، والأهرامات بشكل خاص. لأنه من غير الممكن لإنسان أن يرفع حجراً يزن   آلاف الكيلوغرامات، وهذا ما جعل الفراعنة يستخدمون الحجارة الطبيعية لبناء   قاعدة الهرم، والطين المصبوب ضمن قوالب من أجل الحجارة العالية.*

* لقد تم مزج الطين الكلسي المعالج حرارياً بالموقد Fireplace مع الملح وتم  تبخير الماء منه مما شكل مزيجاً طينياً clay-like mixture هذا المزيج سوف  يتم حمله بقوالب خشبية وصبه في المكان المخصص على جدار الهرم.*

* وقد قام البروفسور Davidovits  بإخضاع حجارة الهرم الأكبر للتحليل بالمجهر  الإلكتروني ووجد آثاراً لتفاعل  سريع مما يؤكد أن الحجارة صنعت من الطين،  ومع أن الجيولوجيين وحتى وقت  قريب لم يكن لديهم القدرة على التمييز بين  الحجر الطبيعي والحجر المصنوع  بهذه الطريقة، إلا أنهم اليوم قادرون على  التمييز بفضل التكنولوجيا  الحديثة، ولذلك قام هذا البروفسور بإعادة بناء  حجر ضخم بهذه الطريقة خلال  عشرة أيام.* 

* كما يؤكد العالم البلجيكي Guy Demortier  والذي شكك لفترة طويلة بمثل هذه  الأبحاث يقول: بعد سنوات طويلة من البحث  والدراسة أصبحت اليوم على يقين  بأن الأهرامات الموجودة بمصر قد صنعت بهذه  الطريقة الطينية.*


**

* استخدم  الفراعنة في بناء الأهرامات عدداً هائلاً من الحجارة بحدود 2 - 2,8  مليون  حجر، وتقول الدراسة الجديدة إن بعض علماء الآثار المصريين أنكروا  الدليل  العلمي الجديد، وادعوا بأن المصريين القدماء كانت لديهم القدرة على  رفع  ملايين الحجارة والتي يزن بعضها خمسة أو ستة آلاف كيلو غرام!!! وذلك  حسب  جريدة التايمز الأمريكية.*

*http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/new...icle656117.ece*


**

* البروفسور الفرنسي Joseph Davidovits فقد  قام بتجارب متعددة على مدى عشرين  عاماً واكتشف أن الأهرامات بنيت من الطين  وبخاصة الأجزاء العالية من  الهرم حيث يصعب رفع الحجارة الطبيعية.*


**

* هذه صورة التحليل الإلكتروني لحجارة الهرم الأكبر كما عرضها الموقع الشهير  علم الحياة. This  colorized scanning electron microscope image shows the  pyramid's  "innercasing" limestone, including amorphous silica (red)  that cements  the limestone aggregates (black) together. Credit: Michel  Barsoum,  Drexel University. http://www.livescience.com*


**

* تم  إجراء بحث موسع على أهرام البوسنة "أهرام الشمس" وتبين أن حجارته قد  صنعت  من الطين! مما يؤكد أن هذا الأسلوب كان منتشراً في الزمن الماضي.  (صورة  لحجر الأهرام).*


**

* صورة  لقالب صب الحجارة المستخدم قديماً في صب حجارة هرم الشمس في البوسنة،   وتقول الحقيقة العلمية من المؤكد أن أسلوب صب الحجارة م الطين كان شائعاً   قبل آلاف السنين في مختلف الحضارات الرومانية أو الفرعونية!*

* إعجاز القرآن وسبقه العلمي*

* لقد أشار القرآن في آية من آياته إلى حقيقة بناء الأهرامات وغيرها من الأبنية العالية، وذلك في قوله تعالى: (وَقَالَ   فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ   غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا   لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ   الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38]. ففي هذه الآية إشارة إلى تقنية البناء المستخدمة للأبنية المرتفعة وهي الصروح في قوله تعالى: (فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا) والصرح في اللغة هو كل بناء مرتفع.*

* وهذه التقنية تعتمد على الطين والحرارة في قوله تعالى: (فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ)...   سبحان الله! هناك أدلة تشير إلى أن التماثيل الضخمة والأعمدة التي نجدها   في الحضارة الرومانية وغيرها أيضاً بُنيت من الطين! ويمكن القول: إن إعجاز   القرآن أنه أشار إلى طريقة لبناء الصروح من الطين وهذا ما لم يكن معلوماً   زمن نزول القرآن، أي أن فكرة بناء الأهرامات والصروح والتماثيل وغيرها من   الآثار القديمة من الطين، لم تُطرح إلا في أواخر القرن العشرين، ولكن   القرآن سبق إلى طرحها قبل أربعة عشر قرناً! ولكن لماذا ربطها بفرعون، لأن   أعظم أبنية بُنيت من الطين هي الأهرامات!*

*من الذي أخبر النبي الكريم بذلك؟*

* فرعون  ربما لم يقم ببناء هرم خاص به لأنه مات غرقاً، ولكنه استخدم التقنية   الهندسية للبناء عندما صنع صرحاً مرتفعاً ثم دمره الله تعالى بعد ذلك،   وبذلك ومن باب الأمانة العلمية، يكون القرآن أول كتاب يكشف سر بناء   الأهرامات، وليس علماء أمريكا وفرنسا. والسؤال:*

* نحن  نعلم أن النبي الكريم لم يذهب إلى مصر ولم يرَ الأهرامات بل وربما لم  يسمع  عنها... وقصة فرعون حدثت قبل زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بآلاف  السنوات،  ولم يكن أحد على وجه الأرض وقتها يعلم شيئاً عن أسرار  الأهرامات... ولم  يتأكد العلماء من أن الفراعنة استخدموا الطين والحرارة  لبناء الصروح  العالية إلا قبل سنوات قليلة، فكيف تنبأ النبي الكريم قبل  أكثر من 1400 سنة  بأن فرعون استخدم الطين والحرارة لبناء الصرح...* 

* إن  هذه الآية تشهد وبقوة على أن محمداً لم يأت بشيء من عنده بل إن الله  تعالى  الذي خلق فرعون وأغرقه وأنجى سيدنا موسى... هو الذي أخبر نبيه بهذه   الحقيقة العلمية، لتكون هذه الآية شاهداً على صدق نبوته في هذا العصر!!*


*لمشاهدة وتحميل حلقة فيديو حول بناء الأهرامات من طين اضغط هنا*

*http://www.kaheel7.com/ar/index.php?...7-13&Itemid=74*

----------


## totoalharbi

معلومة مفيدة 
يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دموع الغصون

معلومات قيمة وجديدة من المهم معرفتها والإطلاع عليها 
سلسلة مواضيع شيقة وتستحق كل الشكر والتقدير 
هدوء عاصف دمت ودام عطائك المميز

----------

